# Suche einen neuen Spieler zum werben :)



## Satonui (30. Juni 2017)

huhu

ich suche einen neuen Spieler zum werben um einen oder mehrere Twinks hochzuleveln  ich spiele sehr aktiv momentan und Spiele Allianz-Antonidas , aber auch Horde-Blackhand , ich bin sehr ts aktiv und kann auch eine kleine Starthilfe leisten  freue mich schon auf dich

Grüße Satonui

Ingame erreichbar unter . Potre#2460

(Server wechselbar)


----------

